# Cold Weather Gear!



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

You wake up every morning and there is a crisp in the air. All the tourist have emptied out from the shore, water temps are falling and fishes are getting bigger...

How do you guys keep warm when you go out in November and December?

Here's my usual outfit:

1st Layer: Under Armour long sleeve shirt, thermal long johns
2nd Layer: Hooded sweatshirt, jeans
Outer Layer: Gore-tax jacket, Columbia ski pants

Foot: Wool sox, Timberland Hiking Boots (need to upgrade this to warmer boots)
Hands: Ski gloves
Head: Wool cap

how can I improve? I noticed that if you don't take care of your feet, you'll have a long day...


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

As long as I don't have to go in the water, I wear my Carhart insulated bib. Bibs are very comfortable for us big guys.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

fishbait said:


> As long as I don't have to go in the water, I wear my Carhart insulated bib. Bibs are very comfortable for us big guys.


heehee... i know. you are always sleeping in them.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

After seeing them in their bibs, I got one and realized the comfort of it. However, layering is where it's at. 

Top: (from inside to out) Patagonia Capilene long crew -> UnderArmour turtleneck (gotta support my fellow UM alums) -> fleece sweater -> ArcTeryx Gore-tex shell.

Bottom: (from inside to out) Patagonia Capilene long bottom -> heavy weight sweat pants -> bib

Head: UnderArmour Cold Gear hood -> Mountain Hardware Dome Perignon fleece hat -> hood from the shell (but cinch it so that wind don't get in)

Feet: Smartwool socks. HEAVY kind and boots.

Hands: This is where I'm still looking for the ultimate gloves that can be used for fishing and for warmth. As of now, I'm borrowing F&C and FB's idea with the Mechanix gloves from HomeDepot or Lowes.

I believe in layering because if you get hot, you can always strip off a layer or two. But if you get cold, then it's "checkmate". You'll be sitting in the car while your buddies fish or you'll be catching pneumonia. 

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Well, I usually stick a foot out to feel the weathe. If it's too cold, then I stick back inside, close the door, and crank on the heat. . But keeping warm, layer of cloths is the key. Fleece and wader also help.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Let's see, for yakking . . .

*Farmer John Wetsuit, check
*2 layers of Nike Fit/Under Armour, check
*Blue fleece Jacket . . . wait, fishbait is wearing it.
*Yellow fleece Jacket . . . nope, fingersandclaws is wearing that one
*Rainshell of some sort, check
*PFD, check


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Layering and fresh wool socks. Definitely bring a change of clothing as well. If you're fishing with waders, then a change of sweat pants is a must as you usually sweat a bit inside the waders.

Top layers as SeaSalt mentioned.


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

Dang yall must be cold natured. I usually just wear jeans under my breathables (stocking foots, so no socks) & a fleece or sweat shirt, w/ a columbia shell. Oh yea, I also wear turtle fur for my ears & possibly one of those neoprene face deals if the wind is really kickin'. For gloves, I found some pretty cool thinsulate gloves in walmart that have the pull back mitten covers for your fingers.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Chump, is the UnderArmor cap any good?

Also, anyone has a glove that is fantastic for fishing? Part of the problem with fleece gloves is it can get wet and dirty. Problem with ski gloves are, it can be too bulky.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

fishbait said:


> As long as I don't have to go in the water, I wear my Carhart insulated bib. Bibs are very comfortable for us big guys.


yeah! and thermz under that!

GET YOUR THERMZ ON!


Jesse


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

SeaSalt said:


> Chump, is the UnderArmor cap any good?
> 
> Also, anyone has a glove that is fantastic for fishing? Part of the problem with fleece gloves is it can get wet and dirty. Problem with ski gloves are, it can be too bulky.


Hey SeaSalt,

I have the balaclava and not the cap. Tom Hengst is the one that's got the cap, and it works great for him.

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## Coast'n (Jun 19, 2007)

Seal Skin gloves are great. Super warm, waterproof and sensitive.

http://cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ...ts&Ntx=mode+matchall&Nty=1&Ntt=seal&noImage=0


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Coast'n said:


> Seal Skin gloves are great. Super warm, waterproof and sensitive.
> 
> http://cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ...ts&Ntx=mode+matchall&Nty=1&Ntt=seal&noImage=0


Nope, they are not. They don't allow water to get to your skin, per se, but still get wet. Their insulating layer on the outside gets wet and takes forever to dry out, so your hand'll still be cold. It's like wearing surgeon's gloves...your hands'll be dry, but they're still cold  

A good bet for cold weather gloves that gets wet but still insulates is the old standby: wool. Even if they get wet, they're still warm. However, the best bet is to not get your hands wet at all, if it can be avoided. If you have to get your hands wet, carry extra gloves and swap when necessary.


----------



## Coast'n (Jun 19, 2007)

And on sale. Reg 29 now 19. I have a pair but just bought three more.


----------



## Coast'n (Jun 19, 2007)

I have been able to wear them in a 20 MPH wind/rain at 40 degrees, take fish off the hook and count out money at the end of the trip with the gloves on. Try taking a fish off a multiple treble lure with wool gloves.


----------



## Coast'n (Jun 19, 2007)

Take a look at the product reviews on the Cabela's site. I have had a good experience with the product so I recommend it.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Couple gloves I found on my research:

Berber Gloves, look at the index finger...









I might of found something that works, combination under armor tight fitting gloves with sometype of wool, gore tex or thinsulate glove over it.


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

For my feet I use Matterhorn boots with Thinsulate and Gore Tex. 
I carry about 3 pair of gloves and swap them out.
I also use an Air Force issue cold weather type headgear. I carry spare wool socks.
My head, hands and feet have to be kept warm
otherwise It can be miserable.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Do you cast gloves on or gloves off? Spinner or Conv?


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Ninja!!


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

I cast conventional, I remove my right glove as I cast.


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

These gloves look pretty good...
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...eral&cm_ite='hunting gloves'&_requestid=67738


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

SeaSalt, that's what I have. Wear them after you set up on your spot though. Otherwise, no one would dare talk to you when you're trying to shoot the breeze as you walk by.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

SeaSalt said:


> Ninja!!


ima have to get that setup..in black..

have a nice big sword on my back on a sling..


talk about "combat fishing"...rofl....hah..wear that on the pier everyone will back off a little bit further when i go to cast  and definately no one gankin spot heads outa my cooler! HAH!



Jesse


----------



## mdram (Jul 18, 2005)

man you guys get cold easy, a good pair of bibs, a decent jacket and a fleece balaclava, and i can sit in the cold all day, add activity like fishin, and less is needed, sweating just makes you colder


----------



## Mahi Mahi Mike (Jul 24, 2007)

Right now I have polypropylene for the first layer, jeans and regular long sleeve shirts for the intermediate layer and a Gortex Jacket and Trousers for the outer layer. I can add 100 and 200 weight Polartec for insulating layers if it gets really cold.

I am going to buy a pair of Kenai Gloves by Glacier Gloves. Their gloves come in a wide variety of configurations and are designed with fishermen and hunters in mind.

Here is their URL: http://www.glacierglove.com/

I'm also thinking about getting a Grundens Brigg 44 Parka and a pair of Herkules 16 Bib Pants for when it gets real stormy and wet.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Shorts ... T Shirt ... ball cap ... and several bottles of Bourbon or Brandy  Drink enough of that and you won't feel nuthin' let alone th cold.

I don't have a lot of fancy stuff but I always take the layered approach. My waders (currently) are neoprene so all I need is a pair fo wool socks and thin sweats to go underneath and that is all. Then I layer a t shirt, hooded sweat jacket and then usually a big (X large) sweatshirt over all of that. For the head I have something like the underarmour skull cap and a furry leather cap with ear flaps. For the hands it depends. I try to put on a thin layer of waterproof gloves (maybe latex) then I have a set of wool gloves that have pouches for hand warmers. The finger section folds back to expose the fingers so I can cast then I close it up. I have a pair of ski gloves that have warmer pouches too. Also for the hands ... did I mention Brandy ?

J/K I don't drink the hard stuff ... only a beer or three when fishing during the summer time.


----------



## chinookhead (Dec 13, 2004)

Just make sure that u don't have any cotton at least in the first layer, otherwise u start out warm, but after a couple hours u'll be cold....I ice fish so trust me!! Thermals and then fleece pants and top. Then gore tex top and bottom. And when it's real bad primaloft jacket under the gore-tex.

If it's not frigid cold then (under 20) then I like cheap rag wool gloves (fleece is warm, but soaks easily), either the fingerless or fingerless roll back ones....and then I have a neoprene glove on my belt that I use for grabbing fish since this washes off easily and prevents my hands or gloves from become slimed and cold. This has worked for me in cold conditions for my hands...I've tried a lot to keep my hands comfortable and if it's really cold, gore tex primaloft ski gloves.


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

If surf fishing, jeans and a leather jacket. If yakking, shorty 3mm wetsuit with sweat pants, sweatshirt, and windbreaker. Sometimes a fleece vest. If it's ice cold, I stay inside and play computer games.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*If it gets too*

cold for us (50s or 60s) then we stay inside and drink hot cocoa :beer::beer: But most of the time we just drive further south, and its warm somewhere here in fla.....i did like those ninga hoods, opcorn:


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

http://www.mysterioso.com/

Is the best I have found.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*A Couple of ideas that I've used for years.*

First, I got a pair of fleece farmer john coveralls for waders. they cost a little more but wull worth it. THey have straps that go down below the feet to kep them from riding up your legs in your waders. They also have a long zipper in the front so as to make reliveing yourself easy.

SOmething similiar to these, but mine are a bit heavier weight.

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/cb/cb.asp?a=281391

ALso, I wera Long ski socks. they come up to under my knees. They prevent any type of wader rash, they are usually made from micro fibers that wick moisture away, and have padded feet. they also come in very handy when you come out of some of those layers on a warm day and just wear your under wear or shorts; you still have protection on your calves.

For gloves, I get a good pair of the mechanics or work gloves from lowes or home depot with the leather plams and fingers. All though they are not waterproof these gloves have great dexterity, they are very easy for casting, both spining and casting. Thier tight fit prevents loose material from catching any line and they dry out fairly quikly. also, the other functions that you must do when fishing is done easier without taking them off. i.e. releasing fish, changing bait, weights, hooks, etc. and tying knots is pretty easy too.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

wow, lots of you guys have fancy pants clothing. I wear some wal mart long johns and a pair of jeans. Sometimes you find lined jeans at gap or wherever on clearance because, well, they are lame.

Long sleeve t shirt, thin sweatshirt or sweater, and a jacket.

Never needed more on the east coast.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Fishbreath said:


> Layering and fresh wool socks. Definitely bring a change of clothing as well. If you're fishing with waders, then a change of sweat pants is a must as you usually sweat a bit inside the waders.
> 
> Top layers as SeaSalt mentioned.


Forgot to mention the ever-present *JACK BLACK* :beer:


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

*COLD weather*

Just stay home yu pansy [email protected]@# no fishin cold weather punks!!!! Have been out when the Snot freezes on your face just peel it off sling it somewhere and get on with it! Stay home and leave them for me I tell YA!  

Personaly I fish in the nude except my hands they get chilly so I put a bottle of Jack in one and a beer in the other!

Staying warm is simple get in your truck and have the heat on!


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Carhart's, got a whole selection of them from uninsulated to arctic wear... if wading or big onshore winds, breathables with wool socks and fleece pants and a neoprene Hurricane top... foot wear is a set of 16" high Muck boots if in Carhart's... chain link soles, most excellent boots for the beach... had to special order them but well worth the wait...


----------



## drumblitz (Apr 29, 2007)

I wear a pair of jeans ragwool socks with interliners to keep feet from sweating a long sleeve tee shirt and a pair of insulated coverall, for shoes I wear what is known as duck shoes rubber bottom leather uppers and some sort of hat. This work for me on the surf or at santee in February or March when I go catfishing.


----------



## fishfearme (Jan 6, 2007)

I stay away from cotton totally, except for boxers. Cotton sucks as in insulator especially when wet. If you start to sweat with cotton, it is has poor wicking abilities, thus creating a chill when cooling down. I like capiline lightweight tops and bottoms, followed by middle weight tops and bottoms over that. then a fleece pull over with a water/wind proof jacket. I wear fleece pants with a water/wind proof shell over that. Wool socks with polypro liner in goretex boots. Fleece hat and fleece fingerless gloves. Breathable waders on all of that if in the water. Sounds like alot, but if I start sweating, non cotton material still insulates and eliminates the chills from being wet when you cool down.

Fishfearme


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

for the hands:
I use gloves but they always get wet and I end up taking them off. When on the beach in waders and not wading the point proper, I find myself trying to put my hands inside the waders to stay out the wind. So this winter, Im going to try something like this... http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s..._39452_600009012_600000000_600009000_600-9-12

Put a pack of "hothands" in there and always have a warm place to stick my hands in. Can also put some accessories on the belt (pliers, knife, so on)


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

As a last resort, all men have a warm place to stick their hands...


----------



## Big EL (Apr 8, 2002)

*It's simple really...............*

And I think Teddy might be on to something..............


5mm neophrene waders over sweatpants, socks pulled up over the sweatpants. A hooded striper tournament sweatshirt under a windbreaker. For the hands a pair of those .99 cent brown gloves with the fingertips cut off and one of those waist thingies that quartebacks use ta put yer hands in after ya cast.

For the head a wool skully. Staying out of the wind is the key. Get a camper and a back porch from Shooter.

Or better yet, stay home, they're no fish to catch when it's cold, you'll only freeze:fishing:

><))))*>


----------

